# Special Forces Wings



## horseUSA (Jun 6, 2006)

This is an interesting technology to help with special forces insertion via the air.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=389357&in_page_id=1770


----------



## Soren (Jun 7, 2006)

Looks like it would be alot of fun trying that thing !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 7, 2006)

There was a German guy here who was playing around with that stuff and they made a lot of videos of him flying around on (or should I say gliding super fast) to rock music, and he burned one in and died, if I recall.


----------

